# Cypripedium Lucy Pinkepank, 2 clones.



## monocotman (May 15, 2022)

A rather sad reminder of what used to be! Ten years ago I had a thriving collection of cyps in pots numbering well over 50. They grew very well and there are photos on this site of their heyday. Time and circumstances conspired to reduce this down to the two plus another smaller plant of the hybrid Sunny. They need constant attention. They’re not something that you can give minimal attention to and expect them to thrive.
Anyway the last two large plants are both hybrids of the cross kentuckiense x tibeticum. This may not be a coincidence. Maybe this cross is more robust and capable of withstanding less than ideal conditions. The plants were both repotted two years ago and seem to have settled down nicely. Neither plant is producing growths that as as big as they are capable of. But I’m happy that they are still here.



they are still grown in large plastic pots in 100% super coarse perlite. Fed and watered frequently when in growth with house plant strength feed, not epiphytic orchids levels. They are left outside under the eaves of the house for the winter.

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2022)

David, I remember those "glory days" of your Cyp collection. These are looking very much up to par with those times.


----------



## GuRu (May 15, 2022)

What a great sight...are these two pots with plenty of flowers !  Time goes by but these remaining and thriving plants give a sign what was in the past.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 15, 2022)

I too remembered when you had pots of cyps like this and aspired to grow my cyps in pots like you. I think they do best in the ground.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2022)

spectacular!


----------



## Paphluvr (May 16, 2022)

Wow, wow, wow to both! Beautiful.


----------



## Wendy (May 27, 2022)

Absolutely amazing! I tried pots but mine do so much better in the ground. Kudos to you for doing so well in pots!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2022)

Nice. What are the cool temperatures on your island?


----------



## monocotman (May 27, 2022)

Eric- I think that it is the reason they do well here. Mild winters and cool summers. Very rarely less than -3c in winter or or over 30c in summer.


----------



## Guldal (May 27, 2022)

David, they might be "The Remains of the
Day"(s), but very beautifull, indeed, and very well grown!


----------



## Greenpaph (May 27, 2022)

Superb


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Eric- I think that it is the reason they do well here. Mild winters and cool summers. Very rarely less than -3c in winter or or over 30c in summer.


Sounds ideal for me too!


----------



## McPeg (Nov 5, 2022)

Incredibly beautiful!


----------

